# HJs Leer Ghost



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

TOTs will have to walk up and stand under this guy to get candy at my house this year. Needs a little tweaking, but you get the idea.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

looks great


----------



## diecastman71 (Sep 20, 2009)

You should save on the cost of candy....lol


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm guessing you just want all the candy you bought for yourself.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow johnny what a great idea... look awsome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Geez, quite raising the bar for the rest of us, will ya!?

This has such a feel of a big spider as well as a ghost. It's just gorgeous!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone, I really appreciate them!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hmmm...with that on my porch I could give away full size candy bars and still not get any kids up there. That is just awesome!!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Did you tweak the movement somehow.. It looks like arms and vertical movement are not run off the same source (i.e. not standard CrankGhost). Looks absolutely awesome.. <cough>showoff<cough>


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

That looks great! Can we see the mechanism?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Is that the same style as your new FGC? I really like the movement and agree with Roxy its definately got the spider feel.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you everyone! This is another internal crank ghost, I posted a video of the internals over in http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18936&page=2


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That's very disconcerting, I'm sure it will totally creep out some ToTs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I love these guys! Really neat design and a cool take on a FCG.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

OMG!! This is freaking awesome!! I love ghosts, this is one of the best ideas I have seen. Kudos to you for an awesome prop!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

HJ, that is the balls! Nice job.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks! My kids say the leer ghost is thier favorite. I am looking forward to seeing how TOTs do with standing under it.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

love it! very cool and very scary


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

wow that is so cool in so many ways


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

YES!!!....That is great!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks again everyone, I appreciate the compliments! Bought a couple of 48" black lights today, want to make sure the new ghosts really glow.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

really really REALLY cool effect. I love that the movements are slow and controlled.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I really love this guy! Would you post a daytime, behind the scenes video of how he works? That would be great!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Devils Chariot said:


> I really love this guy! Would you post a daytime, behind the scenes video of how he works? That would be great!


I posted a link to a video of the internals over in this thread: http://http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18936&page=2

Let me know if this works for you.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Great movement and prop! What I like best is the motor you're using. Inexpensive would be an understatement about that motor and I used 3 of them this year and had them running for days with no issues what so ever. I'm stealing this idea for next year and I'll be hailed a genius by our visitors! Thanks


----------

